# intel8x0 card not working [SOLVED]

## thagame

I just emerged kernel 2.6.24-r2 and now my sound card doesnt work. im using in kernel drivers like i did with 2.6.23-r8 and it says it cant find my card.

when i try to start alsasound it gives this output

 *Quote:*   

> reality colin # /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> 
>  * WARNING:  you are stopping a boot service.
> 
>  * Storing ALSA Mixer Levels ...
> ...

 

SOLVED: Forgot to enable TMPFSLast edited by thagame on Sun Feb 24, 2008 4:42 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thagame,

What does dmesg say the problem is ?

----------

## thagame

the only mention of my card in dmesg is

 *Quote:*   

> intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 50681 usecs
> 
> intel8x0: clocking to 46782
> 
> ALSA device list:
> ...

 

and lspci says

 *Quote:*   

> 00:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation CK804 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev a2)

 

----------

## tarpman

Have you run alsaconf?

----------

## thagame

it says it cant find modules snd. my alsa card is built in kernel drivers.

when i run alsasound i get this

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
> 
>  * Loading ALSA modules ...                                               [ ok ]
> 
>  * Restoring Mixer Levels ...
> ...

 

and my kernel config for sound is

 *Quote:*   

> # Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
> 
> #
> 
> CONFIG_SND=y
> ...

 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thagame,

You don't have any modules to find as your alsa is built in. Its safe to ignore the messages abou modules. 

Does alsamixer work ?

----------

## thagame

alsamixer doesnt work. it says theres no sound card. i just boot into my 2.6.23-r8 kernel and my sound card is running perfect. i compared the sound section and both are the same, and in the 2.6.24 kernel theres no /dev/snd

----------

## DanPT

Hi, I had the exact same error as the first post with no sound. But I also notice that when I boot there is something that fail to mount at the very beginning. It turn out that when I change kernel from 23 to 24 I forgot to activate the TMPFS. (File System->Pseudo filesystems->Virtual Memory...) So what happen is the system couldn't mount /dev for the udev (that where my error occure)  Therefore the soundcard (/dev/snd/.. I believe) was not found. 

Now everything work fine with CONFIG_TMPFS=y

Regards,

----------

## NeddySeagoon

thagame,

/dev/snd and its contents are created by udev when snd-intel8x0 loads.

As its built into your kernel udev should create it at boot.

What does 

```
zgrep 8X0 /proc/config.gz 
```

show?

----------

## thagame

 *Quote:*   

> zgrep 8X0 /proc/config.gz
> 
> CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y
> 
> # CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

 

DanPT was right, i didnt enable tmpfs so it wasnt mounting dev properly.

----------

